# Vintage Electrical Art



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I just came across this googling around for pictures, gorgeous vintage photography of vintage electrical ...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That picture is European.

The pictures I wished I could find.... some years back one of the White House staff electricians participated on this site and posted electrical pictures that White House official photographers took during a huge remodel of some of the wiring and such. It seemed the hallways are actually big plates under the carpet they can pull up to run conduits and such. I was thinking about those pictures the other day.


----------

